# Newest Tombstone...Still needs work



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are some mid-project images of my Lizzie Borden Tombstone I am making. This sucker is pretty large at almost 4 feet in height.

The finished stone is on the second page.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I really love that shape!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!

your cracks are perfect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a good-looking tombstone. How did you do the carving?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The stone looks great. Nice detail work.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> This is a good-looking tombstone. How did you do the carving?


Thanks for the compliments. The epitaph was done with an exacto knife. I cut the foam itself using a plain old serrated knife. To get the faux mitered corners on the base I used a sand paper block. The cracks and detail work were done with a wood burning tool. I don't have a dremel so I have to "fake" alot of the details work with either additional foam pieces or the wood burning tool.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

This looks great, and that Celtic knot-work is beautiful! Looking forward to seeing this one finished.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great layering and unique shape, it's going to be FABULOUS!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice looking Tombstone, Is it based on a real tombstone?? or just your interpretation? I like the relief and overhang at the top. Great work.....


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. I love the shape and detail in the carving. Can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Finished the stone today. The design was based on a stone I found on the internet. The finished stone is attached below along with the picture of the real one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a beautiful job of capturing the feel and style of the original.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

The aging on your stone is perfect. Nice work


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent job on the coloring!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Am I the only one that can't see the pics?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on these, they look great.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! That is a truly impressive tombstone!! You've done a great job on it - I love the weathering job!

BTW I thought it looked familiar - that's one of the shots I put up on my website from the old Churchville Cemetery here in Brampton, Ontario. The unique shape of that stone really caught my eye and I've always wanted to attempt it. I might have to follow your example.  Here's the link if anyone wanted to see some more photos - it's not a big cemetery but there are some really nice tombstones in it.

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/tombstones.html
(scroll to the bottom of the page)


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Uruk-Hai said:


> WOW!! That is a truly impressive tombstone!! You've done a great job on it - I love the weathering job!
> 
> BTW I thought it looked familiar - that's one of the shots I put up on my website from the old Churchville Cemetery here in Brampton, Ontario. The unique shape of that stone really caught my eye and I've always wanted to attempt it. I might have to follow your example.  Here's the link if anyone wanted to see some more photos - it's not a big cemetery but there are some really nice tombstones in it.
> 
> ...


Funny because I used your tutorial when it came time to paint!

I've tried several different methods to get a more "realistic" look when doing these stones but your method of using the sponge is easily the best. Here's a picture of the next stone I will be attempting... I really like the faux columns and will try to replicate it with some PVC pipe and concrete patch.


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

I like yours better than the original. Very nice work!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love your next choice of inspiration piece - can't wait to see it in the works!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

marsh28 said:


> Funny because I used your tutorial when it came time to paint!
> 
> I've tried several different methods to get a more "realistic" look when doing these stones but your method of using the sponge is easily the best. Here's a picture of the next stone I will be attempting... I really like the faux columns and will try to replicate it with some PVC pipe and concrete patch.


Try to see if you can find any old stair railings or the like to use as the pillars. Maybe try a Habitats for Humanity Re-Store in your area as they are a great place to hunt up prop parts. I found and used some old wooden piano legs at an antique store that I used for my Lovecraft tombstone. They were only $5 for the pair but looked perfect.

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/lovecraft.html


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorgeous. The finished piece looks dead-on like a real tombstone...yet another reason to redo mine!


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Beautfifully done! I honestly thought it was a real tombstone.


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Like Doc Doom, I can't see the pics in the first post. I use Firefox, is that the problem, or are the pictures banned here in California? (Doc is from Stockton ;-)


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome work!! As for faking it, if that's faking it, then I want to see you you working with some "real" tools!!! Great work!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stinky Pete said:


> Like Doc Doom, I can't see the pics in the first post. I use Firefox, is that the problem, or are the pictures banned here in California? (Doc is from Stockton ;-)


It's not Firefox. The pictures aren't there now in the first post. They were attachments instead of being linked to a photo hosting site, and there is a limit to the number of attachments you can use on this site before you have to start deleting the extras.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Updated pics are now in Marsh's posts on page 2, and the tombstones look wonderful.


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up, now it all makes sense.


----------

